# Betta/Goldfish



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a betta in a community tank and it gets along with everybody, today I added a golfish and he's been flaring out his gills and trying to get the goldfish to engage him. When he was taking a break I fed to make sure he wasn't so mad that he stopped eating, he ate with no problem. The goldfish just ignores him and he doesn't attack or anything. It's actually kind of neat to watch. I just want to make sure this is okay, it's nice to see him fanned out though...he's a very pretty fish!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Goldfish don't really belong in community tanks, and certainly not with a betta.

Bettas are aggressive and will flare up or attack other fish with long fins that "look" like other male bettas. It's stressful for both the betta and the target (in this case, the goldfish).

What kind of goldfish is it, and what size tank is it in?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

get the goldfish out of there. betta and goldfish need different temperature anyway.

flare is not stressful to betta. excessive is bad but letting your betta flare for a few minutes per day is actually good workout for the fish.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I do realize that flaring is good for them, but not constantly (which is what will happen if you have a betta and a goldfish together).


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

It's actually just a 12 cent feeder, I got a group of 6 and took a liking to one, if it's dangerous for them though I can just put him in my Oscar tank. Wanted to check to see if they'd be okay together.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You have what is known as a comet goldfish. They get to about a foot long. They also perfer cooler temperatures. The 2 fish are not compatible.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oscar food it is!

Thanks everybody! :-D


----------

